
Neptune’s Navy (2007) - Tomte
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2007/11/05/neptunes-navy
======
dwd
There was a more recent article in the NYTimes that offers a more flattering
coverage (possibly as Paul Watson had stood down after a number of costly
court cases)

[https://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/28/world/a-renegade-
trawler-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/28/world/a-renegade-trawler-
hunted-for-10000-miles-by-vigilantes.html)

------
baud147258
So those activists are ready to sacrifice human being just to harass another
ship, which changed nothing. I think I know who's the villain of the story
here. Also having the whaling ship coming to help the activists must have
stung.

And he's a liar a and a fraud.

~~~
mcv
How is he a liar and a fraud? I can understand if you disagree with his
methods, which are extremely confrontational, but he seems quite honest about
what he does and what his intentions are: he doesn't want whales to be die. He
doesn't want people to die either, and doesn't use deadly force, but is
willing to cause material damage if it stops people from killing whales.

But the liars in the story are clearly the Japanese whalers who claim to be
killing whales for science, which is obviously a lie. It's tragic that the
moratorium on whaling is so easily ignored.

~~~
baud147258
A fraud might be a little much and he's honest with his goals, but he's openly
telling people to lie for the cause: "Watson advises readers to make up facts
and figures when they need to, and to deliver them to reporters confidently"
and "By Watson’s count, Sea Shepherd has sunk ten whaling vessels in port. By
my count, he and his crew have attempted to scuttle two vessels and have
successfully sunk two others"

~~~
mcv
Fair enough. If you need to make up facts and figures to support your cause,
that's definitely a problem. It's distressingly common in politics at any
level; he's not remotely the only one guilty of that.

